# Who needs a coyote call anyway...



## Yotehntr (Feb 4, 2016)

Had to name it that since I make coyote calls...I've been holding off taking my dogs coyote hunting, Dan, my mt cur IMO was to young last year so we just squirrel hunted. About a week ago I went to a friends farm (40 acre's) to try to call one up. Roi and Dan got their 1st scent of one when we got busted walking in to do a stand. They didn't see the coyote but when they got where his scent was Dan started squalling. (He doesn't usually bark on coon or squirrel trail, just on tree) They ran the coyote through the woods just under 600 yards and returned. (I wasn't sure why they quit) Well this morning I was going out to call on some public land. While on the way to where I wanted to call Dan turned loose, Roi even joined in (he normally doesn't tree unless the scent is really hot) I took off to see what they had (tree'd?). They seemed to hold something for a few min's and run again. (rough on this old fat boy) I'm not sure how far we went but they finally held still... I'm guessing they had bayed ol wiley up against the river so he decided to swim across. They had followed him & bayed him up against the bank on the other side (river is up too) I shot him with my 22 mag (only thing legal on WMA's), I guess that turned the frenzy of escape loose in him. Roi (BMC) tied into him and got cut up a little but the coyote got shook pretty hard lol. No good pics of the coyote, I wasn't going swimming lol here's a cell phone pic of Roi (BMC) over the coyote in the river, and Dan on the right. pic is zoomed in and cropped, it was about a 50 yard swim for them stones river. 

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/Other%20stuff/roi-dan_zps3teygejt.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------

